# Anybody remember Steve Cloobeck?



## Iggyearl (Mar 14, 2021)

I know some people like Diamond Resorts.  Others - not so much.  But everyone probably saw Steve on "Undercover Boss."  He made a lot of money when Diamond got bought out by Apollo.  Here he is, being very human.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 14, 2021)

My impressions of Cloobeck were very positive.  He was very focused on customer service, something that wasn't a strong suit of Sunterra.

At the time he claimed to read every email that came to him from a member.  I don't doubt it.  He replied to one of my emails, and we had an occasional email correspondence that continued for several years. Our conversations would occur late in the evening, usually around 11 pm. One of our correspondences occurred when Hurricane Odile hit Cabo with major destruction.  I made some observations about how opportunities to rebuild.  He chided me, saying that the only thing they were focusing on was helping their employees and families get through the damage - that was not the time occasion to be planning for anything else.  

The next I knew, a day or two later, he had gone to Cabo, as soon as it was possible to land a plane for any purpose other than an emergency, to be there in person to offer support and to do what he could to try get resources and supplies there as expeditiously.  Being the CEO had the power to make things happen more quickly. 

There was a noticeable change at Diamond when Cloobeck transitioned out of the leadership.  It was understandable that he did, but those who followed didn't have his same passion.


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey, you give a million dollars in gifts to your model girlfriend, don't expect to have her give back what you freely gave! What an ahole. Saw this Friday night and he sure looked familiar before they even said his name.

Made me think back to a one week drapery sales training class I took in 1996. Small group of about 8. I was 40, most of the other women were 35-50 years old. There was a very tall, slender, tan, blonde bombshell type who was the youngest at about 28 years old. She had a connection to the group moderators, so we were always waiting to start 15 minutes late until she arrived in her little red convertible. One day at break she told us about her previous evening and how an apologetic policeman had showed up at her condo in the neighborhood Nicole Simpson had met her end a few years before. She says to us "normal women" "You know how when guys give you gifts...?" Turns out an ex boyfriend wanted the diamond bracelet he'd given her returned, and when she refused he called the police. I'm not sure which concept was more foreign to me "guys giving gifts" or driving a sports car on a drapery/window coverings sales appointment instead of a fully loaded Dodge Caravan.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr Cloobeck is a personable guy. I don’t doubt that his people are reading this very thread. He struck me as a person who likes to be in control, but, all very successful people I’ve ever had the pleasure of meeting tend to have that personality trait, not that I’ve met a lot of people in that position.

My impression has always been he’s quick to litigate if he feels he’s been wronged and is more than willing to see how much your willing to put into the fight, as he always has more. 

In some ways he reminds me of an old story I’ve heard many times about Kerry Packer, an Australian media tycoon who loved to gamble. 

The story was that Mr Packer was gambling with another millionaire at his table from Texas. The man was loud and brash. Mr Packer ask/told him to pipe down. The Texan ask him, “Do you know who I am? I’m worth (whatever it was at the time)” 
Mr Packer calmly looked at the Texan and said, “I’ll flip you for it”. The Texan shut up.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> Hey, you give a million dollars in gifts to your model girlfriend, don't expect to have her give back what you freely gave! What an ahole. Saw this Friday night and he sure looked familiar before they even said his name.


Ya know - none of us is perfect.  Including you and me. I'm willing to bet that there has been one episode somewhere in  your life when you have behaved like an a**hole.  I've done it often enough that you probably are less of an a**hole than I am.  Probably most TUGgers are. I know there is at least one TUGger who has me on ignore because I acted like an a**hole on a couple of threads. There are probably more than that, but how would I know?

But just because someone behaves like an a**hole every now and then, that doesn't make them a bad person.  It just means that they are not perfect.

Because if the standard for being an acceptable human being is that the person has never in their life acted like an a*hole, then there is almost no one in the world who can be deemed  "acceptable".  Including you and me and probably every other person here at TUG.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2021)

An older man + a young model ÷ money = trouble. LOL

No one is perfect and sometimes we need to look into a full length mirror and maybe we are not all that perfect and clean.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2021)

I think what amazes me is he essentially believed the stripper was in love with him. Yes I said stripped. Cam models or Fans Only models are the modern day equivalent of the old strip club from the privacy of your own home.

You’ll find plenty of these sad stories if you search the internet. Most are Romanian girls. There is a huge industry designed to separate foolish men from their money. There’s a website called Social Catphish that is an interesting read if you have the time.


----------



## DRIless (Mar 15, 2021)

He's repeating his stupidity from undercover boss.


----------



## wilma (Mar 15, 2021)

Well I do find it amusing that Cloobeck was taken in by lies, deception, and typical sales weasel tactics and now he wants his money back.


----------



## wilma (Mar 15, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ya know - none of us is perfect.  Including you and me. I'm willing to bet that there has been one episode somewhere in  your life when you have behaved like an a**hole.  I've done it often enough that you probably are less of an a**hole than I am.  Probably most TUGgers are. I know there is at least one TUGger who has me on ignore because I acted like an a**hole on a couple of threads. There are probably more than that, but how would I know?
> 
> But just because someone behaves like an a**hole every now and then, that doesn't make them a bad person.  It just means that they are not perfect.
> 
> Because if the standard for being an acceptable human being is that the person has never in their life acted like an a*hole, then there is almost no one in the world who can be deemed  "acceptable".  Including you and me and probably every other person here at TUG.



Clearly the Steves had a special bromance so we best not say anything negative about Cloobeck.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2021)

wilma said:


> Clearly the Steves had a special bromance so we best not say anything negative about Cloobeck.


Tx for illustrating my point.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

Iggyearl said:


> I know some people like Diamond Resorts.  Others - not so much.  But everyone probably saw Steve on "Undercover Boss."  He made a lot of money when Diamond got bought out by Apollo.  Here he is, being very human.



He was actually on Undercover Boss twice.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> Hey, you give a million dollars in gifts to your model girlfriend, don't expect to have her give back what you freely gave! What an ahole. Saw this Friday night and he sure looked familiar before they even said his name.



Without agreeing or disagreeing with whether she should have to pay him back, I can say, when a guy gives a girl an engagement ring and then the engagement is broken, she is usually expected to return the ring so returning the gifts that could be returned isn't out of the question.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Apr 12, 2021)

More from vanity fair: "Not a top 10" 









						Private Jets, Mega-Mansions, and Broken Hearts: Inside the Messy, Litigious Breakup of an OnlyFans Model and Her Über-Wealthy Boyfriend
					

Stephen Cloobeck says he was fleeced by the woman he loved. Stefanie Gurzanski says her ex is trying to ruin her life. Both have lawyered up, and are taking the explosion of their romance public.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## pierrepierre (Apr 13, 2021)

Yes, I remember Cloobeck, and wrote him a not so friendly letter.  He was on all the Diamond Resorts info - up dates....with his stating how he helped some one get the PROPER cigar! How lame is that?!?  Helping someone in a wheel chair, assisting with luggage, helping with some one needing assistance at a wedding....but a cigar?????  Smoking is unhealthy and out lawed on planes at that time.  I think we were gold members at that time and had severe problems with a room, alas I learned to always request a specific room or building after that. ( We went to Platinum - then transitions and are out of Diamond now.) I thought he was a joke then, and after reading that article..... he still is a joke, but yes, he has a lot of money - it does not buy etiquette, social graces, nor manners.  Alas, if there is a better side to him, I hope his moral compass kicks in soon....


----------



## nightnurse613 (Apr 14, 2021)

Did his complaint say his "children" were in the house while she filmed? I thought his "children" were adults?!  A fool and his money are soon parted.  His "children" need to check on Britney Spears conserveratorship and get that money locked up. I've always thought that he was full of himself and these articles seem to confirm that....


----------



## TJALB (Jul 7, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Ya know - none of us is perfect.  Including you and me. I'm willing to bet that there has been one episode somewhere in  your life when you have behaved like an a**hole.  I've done it often enough that you probably are less of an a**hole than I am.  Probably most TUGgers are. I know there is at least one TUGger who has me on ignore because I acted like an a**hole on a couple of threads. There are probably more than that, but how would I know?
> 
> But just because someone behaves like an a**hole every now and then, that doesn't make them a bad person.  It just means that they are not perfect.
> 
> Because if the standard for being an acceptable human being is that the person has never in their life acted like an a*hole, then there is almost no one in the world who can be deemed  "acceptable".  Including you and me and probably every other person here at TUG.


I realize this post is a few months old.  However, I have to commend you in recognizing that we/you/me are sometimes A-holes.  But, that doesn’t make us an all around A-hole.  You are so right, if we look back at things that we've done in our lives, I believe that most/all of us would go back and change many things we’ve done if we could.  Once in awhile we all need a reminder that we are far from perfect.
Well said Oglodyte!     Thanks!


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 7, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> He was actually on Undercover Boss twice.



And the second was a bigger tire fire than the first


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2021)

I thought Cloobeck was pretty kind in the Undercover Boss I saw.  I was impressed with the guy.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 7, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I thought Cloobeck was pretty kind in the Undercover Boss I saw.  I was impressed with the guy.



Very kind!  But I felt it to be a self-promotional sort of kindness.  "My name is Steve Cloobeck and I am President and CEO of Diamond Resorts, and I am going to pay for your wedding!"  Based on Troglodyte's comments, my impression could have been unfair.

I also imagined him telling everyone he owned the resorts didn't rub the nominal owners the right way.


----------

